# What about Predator 301cc & 420cc



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There's so much talk about the Predator 212cc, What about the Predator 301cc for $240 and the Predator 420cc for $360. As good as the 212? Worth the money? Other choices which are better?

I believe the 301 & 420 include a throttle control and a fuel shut off.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

In my history of re-powering machines, I have used the 212 a number of times. When the need for a larger engine was needed, I would rather spend the same money on a brand name engine. 

For example, when I re-powered my Bolens and my Ariens 1024, I used the Briggs 14.5GT snow engines that I got for $220 each. (free shipping)

If I can get a Briggs for less than a Predator, it's a no-brainer for me.

That $220 special is long gone, but there are other deals on the interweb.

On the other hand, I have a friend who put a 13HP Predator on his snow thrower and it has the 12V electric start. He mounted a battery and now he can just turn the key to start. No pulling and no power cord - Nice!


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Sblg43 said:


> On the other hand, I have a friend who put a 13HP Predator on his snow thrower and it has the 12V electric start. He mounted a battery and now he can just turn the key to start. No pulling and no power cord - Nice!


The predator engines are delivered with a 12V starter and have alternators? This now makes them appealing.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

i picked up a brand new 301cc 2 years ago on ebay and threw it on a giant vac leaf blower that had a briggs that was so worn out you had to run gear oil in it so it wouldnt fog up the neighborhood when you ran it. so far its been trouble free and has excellent power but if i hadnt gotten it for 100 i probably would have bought a used gx390. i think my 301cc was a "fell off the truck special" but i never asked the seller



i also have a 420cc on my ariens 924044 and it has the capability to run any electrical accessory you can imagine and i never find myself wishing it had more power


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> The predator engines are delivered with a 12V starter and have alternators? This now makes them appealing.


A quick look at the Harbor Freight website shows just the 13HP and larger units with key start. The 8HP you will still have to pull a cord.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

The Harbor freight 13 hp Hemi is a great choice. I have a small Jet ski battery mounted which starts it as well runs the heated grips, LED lights, and the Chute electric rotator. It has unbelievable power, it is quiet, and is smooth as silk running. 

I bought the HF 13 hp when it was discounted to $299.00 and my wife's employee discount is 20%. I paid $240.00 plus tax. Find someone that works there and ask to get their discount. Also make sure it is the HEMI as it has over 1 ft lbs of torque more that the other one. The Item number is 60349 at HF. Way better than the Tec 10 HP that was on it for sure.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

sock-feet said:


> The Harbor freight 13 hp Hemi is a great choice....


Comparing its specs to the more commonly used 212 cc I see that there are a number of differences, ie shaft length, thickness and height. What solutions did you incorporate to make it work?

K


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sblg43 said:


> A quick look at the Harbor Freight website shows just the 13HP and larger units with key start. The 8HP you will still have to pull a cord.


That is correct but if you wanted to add electric start to the 8 hp there are kits. That would also give you the ability to have lights, heated grips and or added electric chute rotation/deflection.

I'm just not sure what the output is of the charging coil. $96 on ebay https://www.google.com/search?ei=CL......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.ut0Za-wdG-4


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> ....if you wanted to add electric start to the 8 hp there are kits. That would also give you the ability to have lights, heated grips and or added electric chute rotation/deflection.
> 
> I'm just not sure what the output is of the charging coil. $96 on ebay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?ei=CL......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.ut0Za-wdG-4


Well, I learned something new today!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

sock-feet, that's awesome! That must be a monster. 

Kiss4aFrog, it's definitely nice to have options. But when you can get the engine itself for about $100, I would have to give some real thought to spending that much again to get electrical output. It's at least cheaper to add a small battery, and simply charge it between uses. 

If using LED lights, a battery would probably be fine for getting you through a clearing session. Electric chute controls might also be viable, depending on battery size, and how long you'd be out there. But running hand warmers might be asking too much of a battery that's not being charged by the engine, at least for a longer clearing session. 

Starter batteries don't like to be discharged very far, it's bad for their lifespan. If the engine isn't keeping the battery charged, a deep-cycle battery would be a better choice, they're more tolerant of deeper discharges.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> sock-feet, that's awesome! That must be a monster.
> 
> Kiss4aFrog, it's definitely nice to have options. But when you can get the engine itself for about $100, I would have to give some real thought to spending that much again to get electrical output. It's at least cheaper to add a small battery, and simply charge it between uses.
> 
> ...


Wait until I'm done with it. Look in the Craftsman Drift Breaker build I have. When the weather changes, I will be sand blasting and painting it. Should look brand new.


----------

